# Cyclism sundays on OLN



## Marc (Mar 17, 2006)

As an FYI/PSA/reminder-

Sundays at 5 pm, OLN is covering the spring classics and stages races right up to the coverage of the TdF in July.

Last week was Paris-Nice...  good racing.  Anyone else watching this stuff?

Linkage:

http://www.olntv.com/nw/article/view/11040/?tf=nwArticle.tpl


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 20, 2006)

I watch whenever I remember that it's on.


----------



## Marc (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it's a really convenient time because at that point in the weekend, I'm usually about ready to sit on my ass.

And watching gets me motivated to train for the week ahead.


----------

